# K9 Bane



## Rustyrules (Jan 20, 2011)

K9 Bane is still missing. Police dog lost in the woods, Preque Isle are near Rogers City,Mi. when he chased after a deer Nov.13 '10.
Bane is a 4 year old,black sable GS. Tattoo in ears. Someone could have found him & mistaken him for a stray. Or have seem someone with a dog like this.
Mi. State Police. REWARD!!!


----------



## corihor (Mar 8, 2011)

Sad, hope we find him!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I hope they find that dog too.


----------

